# Leucs Sexing



## Katieasaur (Sep 6, 2010)

Frog A


















Frog B


















Frog C


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Not the best at this but according to how mine look I would say they all look to be females, C a bit less. The stomachs on them are really rounded which is usually female, along with the raised back I believe unless that's just tincs.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Female is on the left. And here's a close up of her.









You can see how big her stomach is, as people have said its like she swallowed a marble. In the side by side he is much smaller than her in regards to the stomach especially.


----------



## Katieasaur (Sep 6, 2010)

I know at least one is a male I hear and see him calling all the time, just not exactly sure which one lol


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

If you keep trying you should be able to see which one is calling. I think the general consensus is that it is very hard to sex leucs though. I have 2 males and 2 unknowns. I only know the males because I have seen them calling.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Have you tried playing calls to see if you can get a response? I have done that for mine and he called. I only got him a week ago too so yours being settled should call with out hesitation. YouTube some leucomela calls and play them and watch.


----------



## Katieasaur (Sep 6, 2010)

Only my computer is no where near my tank and I'm the only 22 yr old in the world without a smart phone lol

It's not huge of a deal I was just wondering and some people asked me to post them on here

thanks for ur guys' help though


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

You should have a voice memo or microphone 'app' on your not so smart phone. record it from the computer and play it.


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

Ever get a positive ID?


Mallory


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

My (terrible) guesses
A - female
B - female
C - male
(I'm still pretty new with Leucs)

Use a laptop and YouTube "Leuc call"
Play it after misting the tank and you should hear your male call.


----------

